

Finite maps galore: imperative code strikes back - silentbicycle
http://eigenclass.org/R2/writings/finite-map-benchmarks

======
iamwil
while I do find this interesting, at present, I'm failing to see what this
implies. A new data structure that has strengths (and weaknesses) above
ocaml's hash tables will allow use to do....what?

